# INTJ or INFJ on emotional lockdown?



## GarretSage (Sep 23, 2010)

Well, I appear to have several INTJ qualities, such as privatism, pride and confidence in my own intelligence, knowing my own faults and strengths, etc etc. But I also seem to have a bit of empathy and other emotions, and stuff, as well as the ability to view things from an emotional AND logical perspective.

Thus, I'm beginning to wonder... am I an INTJ with enhanced Feeling or an INFJ on emotional lockdown from something? Or maybe some INT/FJ... hybrid.. thing.


Opinions?


----------



## Angelic Gardevoir (Oct 7, 2010)

Thinking preference=/=lesser capacity to feel empathy. It depends on whether or not you prefer to make decisions objectively or subjectively. I think this is how it goes, but don't just listen to me alone as I'm an amateur at this.


----------



## kittychris07 (Jun 15, 2010)

Don't froget that INTJs also have tertiary Fi, so if you have developed your Fi then that could also explain your empathy. 

According to theory you must be one type (there are no hybrids). 

Have you thought about taking a cognitive processes tests to help you gain a general idea of what functions you prefer?


----------



## vel (May 17, 2010)

using feeling =/= subjective

In Jungian sense all extraverted functions are objective, they deal with outer world, and all introverted functions are subjective. So Ni-Fi of INTJ are part of his or her subjective inner reasoning. Te-Se are part of INTJ's objective outer world interaction. INFJ's inner subjective reasoning is based on Ni-Ti and it is colder and more logical than for INTJs. Outer world interaction however is governed by Fe-Se so it is warmer than INTJ's Te-Se. In essence INTJs are 'warmer' and more emotional when they are introverting and more logical when extraverting. INFJs are 'warmer' and more emotional when they are extraverting but colder and more logical when they are thinking to themselves.

There is no such thing as INFJ/INTJ hybrid because the functional order does not lend itself to be easily flipped around.
INFJ - Ni Fe Ti Se
INTJ - Ni Te Fi Se
INFJs have very little sense of Te. 
INTJs have very little sense of Fe. 
So if you read more about Te and Fe you will most likely recognize either one in yourself and at the same time have little sense of the other.


----------



## penchant (Sep 20, 2010)

vel's post is as usual very informative. Make sure you read it at least twice...

If you want a quick judgment, I'd say from your other 18 posts or so around here, you sound more like an INTJ than INFJ, based on seeing more Te than Ti.

You will obviously get the best answer by reading up on and studying your own cognitive functions, but I'll quote some things here that I found interesting.



GarretSage said:


> Ohh, killing spree. Can I join? I think I have a list, somewhere...
> 
> I've done the same as sir Hour above me.





GarretSage said:


> I generally treat them to amused looks and act like they're little children, since that's pretty much how I see it. I don't particularly care what they think of me, as they hold none of my interest, so that's how I'll treat them if they attempt what I suppose is meant to be an insult.
> 
> I might also occasionally respond with a silly comeback that is meant to sound 'upper-class', for the amusement of whatever crowd is there. I.E. 'Your insults have the consistency of soup and all the wit of lettuce.'





GarretSage said:


> I also seem to have issues with equality. I, for example, really don't care if my bedsheets are disorganized, 'cause they'll get that way anyway when I sleep in them. But all little bits of fluff, white string, and other non-bedsheet-coloured objects must be obliterated. I also can't sit normally without being uncomfortable.
> 
> By the way, DarkestHour, your avatar is pretty darn awesome.





GarretSage said:


> I don't like most people touching me much, particularly if I don't know them. I'll do hugs from some people, but most other touching of any kind is generally not allowed. I've just grown used to hugs I guess. On a similar note, I feel an almost physical sensation of irritation when someone with an IQ below room temperature is near me, like they're poking me or something. .-. Anyone else get that?





GarretSage said:


> 1.I have very good reflexes and balance. The only bone I've broken was my wrist when I was three.
> 2. When I'm not busy with school or playing strategy-based video games, I'm reading.
> 3. My mind moves in many directions at one, but can be focused towards one goal for maximum fiah-powah.
> 4. Impractical things being taught in schools bother me. I want to learn something useful.
> ...


----------

